# Local water analysis advice



## graveey (11 Aug 2014)

Hey guys, first time aquarist here and I could use some help on my local water readings (Dover, Kent. UK). I am planning on dosing EI daily once my aquarium is set up.

My water is classed as ''VERY HARD'' (not surprising considering I live on top of chalky cliffs!) Do I need to tackle this high level?

Also what do the other readings look like? Is there anything I will need more of or less of when I dose?
Set up consists of 100L tank with medium light (72W CFL) and DIY Co2. Will be quite heavily planted with HC as carpet hopefully. Pool Filter Sand as the only substrate. Haven't chosen fish yet, will be the last thing I decide on once the tank is planted.

Images are attached in links below. Any help is much appreciated, thanks all!

http://i.imgur.com/lpQFHtK.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/qXd5wBb.jpg


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Aug 2014)

Maybe it's a good idea to keep cichlids...


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Aug 2014)

Hello,
           Just carry on and forget about those numbers. There is nothing special to do and there will be only a handful of plants that you would struggle with. Your struggle, like everyone else, including those with soft water, will be with the techniques associated with CO2/flow/distribution.

Cheers,


----------

